# hp dv6000 is dead, no post



## surge2k1 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have had a look at the other post describing a similar problem but to no avail.

I am having problems with my HP dv6000 laptop and could do with some help. The machine will not power on having been absolutely fine previously before being sent into standby. When I press the power button the lights all flicker, sometimes the fan will start for a second, 2 at most, and occasionally the dvd drive will attempt to initialize (longer activity if a disk is present). The power lights etc are all as normal when the the ac adapter is plugged in. I have tried removing all the components ie ram dvd network card etc to no avail. I am running out of ideas as to what it may be.

I came accross others having a similar problem as myself but they were able to boot their laptops using the quickplay shortcut key on the laptop. I have tried this and get the same results as before except on one occassion when after months of nothing a screen appeared but not a normal booting screen, one like dos asking me to select f10 etc to enter setup. Having read others solutions I pressed control alt delete to reset and boot to windows but this then reverted the machine to its dead status. These people solved their problems by replacing the power button board and so I have ordered one, however feel my symptoms are different due to quickplay not working. **Didnt work**

Also just to note, HP have issued a warranty extension due to a faulty bios causing some of the symptoms I have described, however my model/serial number are not included in this.
Sorry for the lengthy post but I wished to give you as much info as possible and I have been trying every angle I can see for months. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I really need this laptop !

Thanks in advance,

David


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you tried it with an external monitor?


----------



## surge2k1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply,

Yep tried that, just exactly the same symptoms. What confuses me is the fact that it was sitting on all day at the desktop without being used before I put it into standby at night, so the problem seems to have occured when it was off or being turned off or on the (attempted) restart?????

Any more ideas out there?

Cheers.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try resetting the system... remove all power (battery and AC) then press and hold power ON button for 30 secs at least. Resume operation with battery and AC power. If this does not help, reseat the RAM (remove and put back) and also remove HDD. 

If none of the above helps, boot up with Memtest86+ CD and test your RAM. Also test your HDD for hardware errors. Run CHKDSK /R in Recovery Console using XP install CD.


----------



## surge2k1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Do you know where I can get my hands on these cd's? Ive already tried the other options with no luck and had someone check my hard drive on another computer. Will the cd's work when the power to the laptop apppears to be just cutting off?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Get Memtest from link on my sig. Burn the ISO image using Nero or ImgBurn. If you do not use a tool like Nero or ImgBurn to copy the image into the CD, it will not work.

As for the XP install CD... you can get it from Microsoft or your friendly computer store.


----------



## surge2k1 (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks, giving that a go just now.


----------



## surge2k1 (Oct 1, 2008)

No joy with the memstest cd and ive not got an xp boot cd. The laptop does not react any differently to this cd than to any other (music or data), the drive attempts to read it for a few seconds then cuts off. I'm starting to think my motherboard is fried? a power surge perhaps during the night as it was still plugged in?

It behaves as if the battery is dead (a flash of lights once when pressing the power button) but every now and again it almost starts with the fan spinning and the dvd drive clicking then its as if the power fails again. No screen at any point apart from once

I have today usd a sata to usb adapter to check my hdd and it is ok.

Any more help please?

Thanks Again!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try booting with HDD removed. Boot into BIOS only. Observe if you see anything on screen if not use an external monitor. If you do not see the laptop POST in either screens, reseat RAM or use a good/working one.


----------



## surge2k1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Already tried without the hdd and got the same results, however before reading your last post I dismanteled the machine to have a look at the motherboard. When peeling back some of the anti-static tape covering graphics chip a tiny resistor came away with the tape. Could this be the source of my trouble? Of course maybe I have just broken this part and buggered it neway?

Thanks for the help it really is appreciated.

* Dont have any good ram to swap in and try but as I say, think I may have found the prob/ buggered it, haha!


----------



## surge2k1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Already tried without the hdd and got the same results, however before reading your last post I dismanteled the machine to have a look at the motherboard. When peeling back some of the anti-static tape covering graphics chip a tiny resistor came away with the tape. Could this be the source of my trouble? Of course maybe I have just broken this part and buggered it anyway?

Thanks for the help it really is appreciated.

* Dont have any good ram to swap in and try but as I say, think I may have found the prob/ buggered it, haha!


----------



## surge2k1 (Oct 1, 2008)

oops done it twice.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

There should not be a resistor there.. even if it is taped, it should not come off that easily. :grin:


----------



## tiogaphoto (Feb 1, 2009)

Customer PC had the same issue. Laptop seems to power up fine, all the lights come one, just no post on LCD or external monitor. 

Pulling the battery, holding the power for 30+ seconds seemed to do the trick. 

I had opened the memory compartment on the bottom and noticed what looked to be a small cmos battery. I disconnected that for a while, pressed the power and that didn't work. maybe I didn't hold the power long enough then as I though this would have cleared the cmos/bios setting. 

anyway, installing winXP rather than Vista. Slipstreamed XP w/ SP3 plus the http://driverpacks.net/DriverPacks/ driver packs built into the cd makes for real easy installs. I would recommed building a disc for you folks that are installing win a bunch. nlite is a great tool for slipstreaming too. 

Thanks for the help folks, I am a noob here, but not to the industry and will help all I can. 

enjoy,


----------



## ghcadd (May 27, 2009)

I have the same computer & the same issue(s) 

I just tried to load a DVD boot file of the
Microsoft WAIK kit without luck The optical drive spins like crazy but the dvd didn't boot. Must be a hardware issue...

I have tried most of the above suggestions without luck. I would not be pleased if I had paid $45.00 cdn to HP for the recovery CD if this is whats going to happed.

The wierless card died a year ago... whats next? is it time for a new laptop..

please contact me if a solution is found.


----------

